# Baking foil (teflon)+plotter



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.schienendampf.com/344872...ks-f18/teflon-statt-papierdichtung-t2959.html

Ikea baking foil used for gaskets pattern printed and cut out with a plotter!


----------

